
Public Health Experts Say the Pandemic Is Why Protests Must Continue - znpy
https://slate.com/technology/2020/06/protests-coronavirus-pandemic-public-health-racism.html
======
Jimmc414
Right now I am listening to a fantastic history podcast for the first time.
Mike Duncan's French revolution series. This reminds me of the logic used by
the French monarchy right before the revolution started breaking out to
literally spend their way out of financial difficulty

~~~
Jimmc414
To clarify that was an actual strategy used by the accountants of the crown to
right the ship.

